# Hymns from the House of Horror Volume II



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

What a coinkidink... I was just listening to it this morning and getting ready to review it on my blog. Nine more days to get it, people ... you won't regret it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm listening to it now - looking forward to seeing what you think of it!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

^_^ Im listening to it now too


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link downloading now.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Missed Vol 1,.....( sigh ) oh well at least I have #2 !! Thanx for the info


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dark Lord ... I have volume 1 (it's at work) ... PM me if you're interested and I'll send you some linkage.


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

Never heard of it. Is this good? Is it just Halloween ambiance music like background sounds? 

Ah, sorry, I just wanted to know if I should download it (my laptop loads really slow so I don't want to download it for naught).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried to describe it here.


----------

